# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Natori i persiatjeve

## Diabolis

ja sa të erret

----------


## Shiu

çudi!!! athua përse vallë?

----------


## Diabolis

Gjysëmnata e dytë e ditës së parë të persiatjeve

Të parët tanë kanë qënë më të mençur se për sa i marrim. Gjysëmnata e dytë e ditës së parë është thjeshtuar në Mbrëmja e ditës së parë pa dyshim burimi i saj ka qënë i tillë: mbramja  e mbramja  e mbrapmja; pra për ta, pjesa e dytë e të njëjtës nate të atij 24 orëshi që na duhet të vimë një herë rrotull boshtit. 
Gjuhëtarët thonë se nata është që kur nis errësira e deri kur mbaron, sipas tyre nata shtrihet në dy ditë të ndryshme kalendarike, nëse rron në polin e veriut gjashtë muaj të mira. Bukur deri këtu.
Ushtrim: Me çfarë shpejtësie duhet të lëvizim nëpër Ekuador që jeta jonë të jetë gjithmonë ditë? 
Teorikisht njeriut i jepet mundësia të jetojë gjithë jetën e jetës vetëm në ditë e largqoftë natë. Rrjedhimisht nata, sipas përcaktimit të gjuhëtarëve tanë, është gjithë jeta e njeriut. Bukur apo jo. Mbramja mirë e mirëmbrëma! Gjuhëtarët, pa të keq, nuk kanë në fjalor fjalën nadja.
Po gjysëmnata e parë si quhet? Menata.
Pra për paraardhësit ka qënë menata, dita, mbrëmja, 12-6, 6-6, 6-12, për ne të sotmit 00.00- 12, 12-24. Për gjuhëtarët dita dhe nata nisin e mbarojnë kur lind e perëndon Dielli. Lavdi Zotit, që Dielli nuk është shuar.

----------


## Diabolis

Shpirti dhe mishi. Te kene te dy te njejten ditenate, apo ta kene te ndryshme. 
Shpirtit tim ja ka qejfi te zgjohet ne Tirane, Dielli po te mos e zinte Dajti do te kishte lindur ne 5:19 AM per te perenduar ne 7:56 PM, e plot ne 12:37 koha me e mire per nje pice te mesme e dy kriklla te medha birre ai kalon meridian ne jug. Besoj a jo dielli do te jete 151.3 x 10 ne fuqi te gjashte kilometra larg nga buzet time gjithmone te zhuritura.
Cfare kohe, ne profesionin me te dashur te turistit. 
Se sezoni turistik u hap mishi im. E celi kryeministri, e nje minister fluturoi me ballon, i kemi qiejt e sigurt ne ore.
-Te pyesim njehere?
-Po mire.
-Mire po jo Europen, as Ameriken se nuk jane asnjeanese. 
-Zbresim ne polin tjeter e pyesim Australianet fjala vjen, Ministrine e Puneve te Jashtme dhe Tregjeve.
-Bukur boll, besa.


This Advice is current for Tuesday, 18 May 2004, EST 
The Advice was issued on Friday, 12 December 2003, 17:04:11, EDT 


This advice has been reviewed. It contains new information on Safety and Security. The overall level of the advice has not changed. 

Australians in Albania should exercise caution and keep themselves informed of developments that might affect their safety. Australians should defer travel to the north east border areas between Albania and Kosovo (including Bajram Curri and the Tropoje) and the northern sections of the border with the Former Yugoslavia Republic of Macedonia (FYROM).

Ke pyetje? Beja ambasades shqiptare ne Pekin, ja numrat e telefonit dhe emaili.

Albanian Embassy in Beijing, China, telephone (86 10) 65321120, facsimile (86 10) 65325451, e-mail emalb@public.bta.net.cn 

Hajt u gthifsh shendoshe, shpirti im!

E kujdes, fli me nje sy hapur e nje mbyllur. E po te ra rruga andej nga ruan kufijte NATO, kujdes se eshte me rrezik.

----------


## Diabolis

Dita është robit, nata është e hajnit  me këto fjalë një gjysh Kavaje i jep fund çapkënllëqeve ditore të nipit.
Në ora 20:00 këtu ku jam këmbanat e një katedrale lajmërojnë gjindjen për herë të fundit.
Dje shkova e zgjodha në Google midis 1,750,000 faqeve të internetit që kanë kryefjalë Albania pikërisht atë që ju thotë australianëve mos udhëtoni në verilindje se të grabitin. Ndjehem i brengosur që ndodhi ndërkohë me postimit tim. Rastësi? Këto rastësitë që dalin janë bërë si malet me kripë të kriporeve. 
Tani më duket sikur telepatia më çonte në ato rrugë që dikush kërkon ti mbyllë, por unë nuk ja gjeja dot fillin.
Dikush kërkon ti mbyllë ato rrugë, dhe këtu nuk ka vend për persiatje, as për të shprehur çudi se nga e dinë australianët që nuk kanë as ambasadë në Shqipëri.
Qënia njerëzore është e lexueshme. E për këtë nuk duhen as mjetet fantastike të Big Brotherit të Oruellit, e as ato reale të CIA-s. Shih te kamera mbi monitor. Qesh. Të shohin. Por këto janë çikërima para telepatisë. 
Kur shtrëngon vera, kur e kuqja e lulezjarrit flakëron ato pak lulishte nëpër Shqipëri, kur bletët zukatin ultas nëpër këmbë kalimtarësh, prej nga lart tarracave të pallateve zbresin poshtë me një bukuri mahnitëse fije të holla të ylberta merimangash të vogla të arta. Rrugë telepatike fijesh nëpër hapësirë. 
Persiat si arrijnë merimagat e vogla ta përshkojnë hapësirën ashtu siç dëshirojnë, dhe pse jo mendimi ynë. Mbase ne jemi soj tjetër, nga ato që thurin rrjeta pesëkëndëshe, e mendimi na humbet nëpër labirinthin e ngatëruar pa fillim e fund të asaj që kemi krijuar vetë. Ose duhet të jemi nga ai soj që krijon pezhishka të çrregullta të nxirra oxhaku. 
Gjithsesi, për të mbijetuar na duhet të kapim ato mizat e qelbura sojsëze që vërtiten rrotull. E të ruhemi dhe nga zhuzhakët e zinj që na rrinë mbi kokë.
Mos thoni asgjë. E marr me mend çkeni për të thënë.


Këtë e lexova tek Ballkanweb gjysëmnatën e parë të ditës së dytë:


KUKES (18 Maj) - Një autobus me kosovare është grabitur mbrëmë nën kërcënimin e armëve nga 2 persona me maska. Ngjarja ka ndodhur në një aks të rrugës Kukës-Tiranë në vendin e quajtur Qafë Shllak rreth 300 larg qytetit të Pukës. Grabitësit kanë ndaluar autobusin dhe nën kërcënimin e armëve u kanë marrë 40 pasagjerëve, lekët që kishin me vete celularët dhe sende të tjera me vlerë. Vengjarja është rreth 3 orë larg Kukësit, dhe sapo kanë mbërritur në këtë qytet rreth orës 5 00 të mëngjesit të sotëm, pasagjerët kanë bërë denoncimin në polici. Policia e Kukësit në bashkëpunim me atë të Pukës, kanë mbërritur menjëherë në vendngjarje, por ende nuk është bërë i mundur arrestimi i personave përgjegjës për këtë grabitje. Grabitja e sotme është rasti i dytë brenda këtij muaji që ndodh në akset e rrugës Kukës -Tiranë.

----------


## Dita

> Kur shtrëngon vera, kur e kuqja e lulezjarrit flakëron ato pak lulishte nëpër Shqipëri, kur bletët zukatin ultas nëpër këmbë kalimtarësh, prej nga lart tarracave të pallateve zbresin poshtë me një bukuri mahnitëse fije të holla të ylberta merimangash të vogla të arta. Rrugë telepatike fijesh nëpër hapësirë.


Sa i bukur ky pershkrim!

----------


## Dita

*I fituari*

_(Me mirënjohje të thellë për George Orwell)_

Dhe hije shtrihen mbi mendjen tënde, ti nuk di ç'të bësh përpos të kthesh kokën majtas e djathtas në kërkim të syve që kërkojnë të të fiksojnë. Deri në çmendje. Pastaj kur veten e ke parë me sytë e të tjerëve, kur je shtrënguar të mbyllesh në brendi për të ruajtur të paktën intimitetin nga pangopësia e syve të huaj, kupton, se gjithçka është e kotë; momenti më i lumtur është ai i njohjes së forcës kontrolluese mbi ty dhe i pranimit, se ajo aty do të jetë në një formë apo në një tjetër, megjithë denoncimin tënd. Por nuk duhet të kënaqesh me këtë njohje që të kalon nga gjendja e frikës nën përgjimin në atë të çlirimit nga mania e persekutimit. Dil përpara vëllezërve të mëdhenj e thirrju mesa ke në kokë: E di që jeni aty, e aty do të mbeteni. Frikë prej jush s'kam, lepuj fushash të ajërta, trajta të pashquara me fytyrën e mbuluar me cohë lëkure të shformueshme. Të tillë do të mbeteni në një jetë dyngjyrëshe, të bardhë e të zezë, me detyrimin e ndërhyrjes në ylberin e ndjenjave dhe mendimeve për ti cënuar, gjymtuar, shkatërruar në shërbim të shtrimit e kultivimit të një shoqërie, ku e dëmshmja ndahet me thikë nga e dobishmja, viktima të një pushteti që qëndron mbi ju, idesë vete, pavarësisht se sjellës në jetë të idesë mund të keni qenë ju vetë. Rrjeta e merimangës ju ngërthen edhe ju dikur e në përpjekje për tu shqitur prej saj lëkurët ju çirren njëra pas tjetrës e dikur mbeteni vetëm ju dhe mungesa, mungesa e lirisë, e shpirtit, identitetit. 
A duhet të kem mëshirë për ju vëllezër të mëdhenj, qeniet që sikurse unë do të bini dikur në rrjetën e idesë (pastë ajo cfarëdo emri të ndërlikuar apo të thjeshte, qoftë e thurur ajo në formë shkronjore në faqet e nje libri apo në fytyrat e njerëzve që u gjymtuan prej jush e ndoshta gjenden nën tokë), për ju merimangat e vockla punëtore? 
Për merimangat thonë se janë të shenjta. Duke u nisur ndoshta nga kjo e thënë, nuk kam guxuar të vras ndonjë deri më sot, dikur madje kam provuar të mbaja një merimangë si kafshë shtëpiake (pavarësisht se mundi më deshtoi, sepse harrova ta ushqej). Rrjetat e tyre kanë magjinë e të pashpjegueshmes, që vendos të lidhë me një fill qoshe jete, teksa përkund kokrriza pluhuri e rreze drite që i bien përmbi. Si vrojtuese magjish nuk e kam me dëshirë zhdukjen e tyre, megjithatë të ulem t'i studioj nuk kam mundur akoma. Ose më mirë të themi e kam shtyrë për një kohë të pacaktuar. Ashtu siç duket më ndodh dhe me përpjekjen e studimit që ju kushtohet juve, vëllezër të mëdhenj. Por më shumë se për studim, prania juaj jo e magjishme (sepse vjen si pasojë e një procesi mendimi) ka nevojë për jetën e një fshese që të ketë forcën të ngrihet, kur ju mundoheni të na zini dritën e të na shuani frymën. E më e fuqishmja fshese mbi rrjetën tuaj është jeta vetë; sado të mundoheni ta rrjetëzoni atë, ajo do të vazhdojë të mos vdesë. 
Për aq kohë sa të kem gjuhën mjet në mendjen time, për mua ju do të mbeteni thjesht thurës të nënshtruar. E nëse dilni mbi Zotin (a natyrën për jo-besimtarët) e arrini të ma shuani këtë frymë që më fal lirinë? Nuk ka gjë vëllezër të shtrenjtë, më së shumti do të vdes, me dijeninë shpresëplotë, se me fundin tim do tju duhet të vdisni edhe vetë.

----------


## Diabolis

Shtriqem, shtrij krahët drejt qiellit që shpalos mbasditën, dhe lë të futen fluturimthi fërfëllima pafund flatrash në foletë e fshehta të gjoksit.

Pëllumbat platiten, futin kokën ndër trupa, pulitin kapakët e syve, dhe fryma ime, pa u ndjerë, prej fytit fryn në qiellin e flakëruar si fjolla V-ë e patave që firon ujrave të detit. 

Ndjehet vetëm frymëmarrja ime e lehtë, bota fle.

----------


## Diabolis

Nje pjese e "Falmeshendet nga Mosuli" qe e kam te shkruar ne koke por jo ne kompjuter, do te kete edhe monumentin e Odhise Paskalit "Partizani fitimtar" qe gjendet me Mathauzen.
Duke shpresuar se sa me lart nuk jam gabim, kutimi qe i ka dhene shqipja fjales dhe perdorimi i saj tek ai monument eshte siperan. Qyta e partizanit i cili ka vene poshte nje hitlerian eshte pezull, ajo nuk godet, nuk ja thyen nofullat tjetrit, (ndryshe nga sa behet ne politiken shqiptare). Me patjeter kritika duhet te kete dalluar fitimtarin nga te mundurin apo humburin. Gabim, qe ne pretendimin per te vene dicka ne te mire dhe te keqe, te bardhe dhe te zeze, dhe mandej ne pretendimin tjeter se ai gjermani ka humbur.
Ka humbur? Cfare? Autori duke ndalur doren e partizanit sapo i ka falur jeten. Kur te falin dicka nuk je i humbur por je i fituar. 
Apologjia e vertete e Sokratit dhe Mirush Kabashi yne qe korr sukses kudo qe e shpirtezon tregon ate te verteten tjeter. Atdheu? Vreshtat e xit, e ullishtat e ypsilonit? A mund te humbesh kur nuk ke se cfare? C'kuptim ka pergjigjia: Humba asgjene?
Rikthehemi tek shqipja e dashur dhe larmia e kuptimeve qe ajo i jep fjales.
Kete huq e kam fituar...
Kush eshte i fituari? Huqi! Hajdutlleku te themi. Fitorje e madhe apo jo.
Ne sporte perdorim fitues. Partizani fitues i Kupes se Republikes per sezonin 2003-2004.
Ne kumar perdoret fite.
S'kam asnje fitim te zgjatem. Tabela e Humbje/fitimeve per vitin 2003.
Atehere pa e pare fjalorin:
Fitimtar duhet te jete ai qe di te zbrese me kembet e tij nga piedestali qe i ngrene dhe i fituar ai qe nen hijen e piedestalit bosh nuk ka njeri mbi koke.

Te thenit e gjerave qe edhe jane edhe s'jane eshte zanat i poeteve - thote Umberto Eco, per te vazhduar - te cileve ju lejojme te genjejne sepse ate e bejne kete per gjerat me te medha (madhore apo siperane).

----------


## Diabolis

te dish te presesh
takimin zbukuron

----------


## kulla

cfare do te thote "natori i persiatjeve"? sinqerisht  kurioz.

----------


## Larsus

> cfare do te thote "natori i persiatjeve"? sinqerisht  kurioz.


 natori- njeriu i nates (Nocturni, nata e shpirtit) 
persiatjet -ec e jakjet 

Kulla, vertet do ta sqarojne? ca gjera shijohen me mire ashtu ne gjendjen primitive

----------


## Diabolis

Përsiat 
 shkruar me ë dhe jo me e siç e kam bërë unë, është ... shqyrtoj gjatë diçka.
Duhet të jetë sinonim i meditoj  shestoj, mendohem gjatë për diçka. Të gjitha këto sipas fjalorit të shqipes. Gjendur midis përsërit dhe përsit, respektivisht sërit (vë në radhë) dhe sit (sit miellin) duhet të marrë dhe një kuptim po të midistë.
Nator
 nuk ka në fjalor por ka natoj  kaloj natën, e natorit sipas meje ishte sendi ku do shkruaja për të kaluar natën, sipas Larsusit do ishte ai (unë) që do kalonte natën. Nator natar, apo ndryshe (për nokturn diku kam përdorur natësor) nuk është një ditar, nuk ka data, nuk kam për ta mbajtur përditë (dhe as ditën). 

Pra një titull për një temë ku unë mund ti shkruaj dhe rishkruaj ato që kam ndërmend kur të më bëhet mbarë, pa u varur nga fakti që kanë ndodhur apo jo sot.

----------


## Dita

Pak mbi "i fituari" dhe "fitimtari". Komenti yt i mesiperm D D me ben te shkruaj, si vijon:


Perseri pa e pare fjalorin.... fitimtar ne kuptim te ngushte eshte personi qe korr fitore ne nje beteje te ndermarre kunder dikujt/dickaje. Ai eshte aktiv ne procesin e arritjes deri tek fitorja, pra luftues per te triumfuar. Ne fund te procesit ai qe qendron perballe tij eshte humbesi.I fituari eshte personi qe merr pjese ne menyre pasive ne procesin qe con drejt fitores. Ne fund te ketij procesi ai gezon ashtu sikurse fitimtari" (fitimi per te eshte i njejte si per te parin). (Ne ekonomi ky person (i fituari) mban emrin free rider  ne anglisht, apo Trittbrettfahrer  ne gjermanisht. Perdoret ne trajtimin teorik te te mirave publike, per te cilat duhet te paguaje dikush. Nje rast konkret: per biletat e autobuzit, tramvajeve ka njerez qe nuk paguajne, gjithsesi ata arrijne te udhetojne. Sherbimi shteteror i autobuzeve apo tramvajeve nderkohe sigurohet per shkak se pertej ketyre free rider  ekzistojne shume e shume te tjere qe paguajne per kete sherbim (te mire) publike.

Fitimtar ne kuptim te gjere (sic e ke dhene dhe ti D D) eshte ai qe korr fitore ne nje beteje dhe ne fund te saj nuk pranon ngjitjen ne piedestal, apo zbret vete nga piedestali ku e kane ngjitur. Per mua ka dy mundesi (do nderlikohet ca si shume arsyetimi, po po vazhdoj):

-	eshte dyfish fitimtar. Pas betejes ne te cilen korri fitoren, ai duhet te nise nje beteje tjeter, ate te mbrojtjes se gjendjes se fitores, ne te cilen ai vete rrezikon qe ne fund te jete humbes, Qe te mos e rrezikoje dicka te tille, ai zbret vete dhe kjo eshte fitorja, sepse ai kupton qe ky proces (deshira e mberritjes ne nje fitore) eshte i perseritshem (si perpetum mobile). Eshte fitore ne betejen kunder idese se pushteti eshte i perjetshem (dhe jo i ndryshueshem ne vazhdimesi). Pra eshte perseri aktiv ne kete "beteje" te dyte.

-	eshte fitimtar dhe i fituar. Fitimtar ne fund te betejes se pare, dhe free rider ne betejen e dyte, sepse le dy persona(grupime) te tjere ta vazhdojne betejen qe ai zhvilloi ne fillim. Cilendo pozite pacin dy personat (grupimet), ne favor apo kundra tij, cilido prej tyre qofte fituesi ne betejen e re, ai shmang rrezikun e rrezimit dhe mbetet per secilen prej paleve i respektuar si fitimtari paraardhes. Ne kete rast I respektuar = I fituar. Respektin e siguron si pasoje e qenies se tij pasive ne betejen e dyte.

----------


## Dita

(nga "Eksperimente me heshtjen")

*Të qeshësh a të qash*


Vëlla i dashur, kur me fjalë ndodh të vrasim,
Kur mërzisë së ditëve zemrat i zbrazim,
Pa kuptuar në fund, përballë njëri-tjetrit presim.

Të qeshësh a të qash, për njëri-tjetrin frymë e gjak.
I falur je për gjithçka sot e në mote të vijë,
Vëlla i dashur, për ty do të flijohesha me shpirt.



Mbërthyer të dy në një dhomë ku një film gëzon,
Në ekranin e atij qe njerëzit budallalleps thonë.
Dikush që nga larg po na sheh, me vjen zëri në vesh,
E vetme sqenkam me të tilla mendime, me zë të lartë qesh.
Sa mirë kur në hapësirën miliardëshe aq i vogël je,
Sa në flagrancë private skujtohet kush të të gozhdojë,
A veç varfëri prej burracakësh kjo që shpirtin ta pushton?
Ngujuar të mëdhenjtë nëse këtë ide fikse e çojnë në kokë,
A ndoshta hiç se vrasin mendjen, se ka të tjerë pafund,
Që për flagrancat e tyre u duhet të heqin mund.
Big Brother*, gjigand i satelitëve që ndrisin frikën si kometë,
Do të biesh ti, a pa përjashtime veten ta ngujojmë përjetë?



Të qeshësh a të qash,
Të mbyllësh gojën a të shpërthesh në maraz,
Më e lehtë sytë drejt ekranit ti mbash.

Çudi, dhe bijë e vetme të ndodhë të jesh,
e sigurtë se me mijëra Big Brothers**,
i ke pas vetes duke të ndjekur në jetë.



*Big Brother - Vëlla i Madh
**Big Brothers - Vëllezër të Mëdhenj



(Qershor 2003)

----------


## Diabolis

(Ne ekonomi ky person (i fituari) mban emrin free rider  ne anglisht, apo Trittbrettfahrer  ne gjermanisht. 

Në shqip ky person është PËRFTUES.

----------


## Diabolis

PRE-K

Ping pong,
Sing a song, 
Sing along,
Ping pong,
Ping, sing,
Pong, song,
Ping,
Pong,
Ping,
Pong,
Sing a song,
Sing along,
Ping pong.

----------


## Dita

> Në shqip ky person është PËRFTUES.


I fituar ne kete mes doli Filani/Fisteku. 

Ne sa ke shkruar me lart a mos duhet "PERFITUESI" (me I)?
Perfitues ka kuptim perkeqesues. I fituar nuk e ka te tille.

----------


## Diabolis

Gjithcka flitet per Sigurimet Shoqerore e Pensionet ka baze togfjaleshin:

Perftojne pension te plote pleqerie te gjithe ....

 e mos e vazhdoj se ngatrohem,

ata qe e perftojne jane prinderit apo gjysherit tane qe ne i duam apo jo

te dy fjalet si perftoj dhe perfitoj jane me te njejtin kuptim



Detyra e shoqerise njerezore ne mijravjecare (qe prej Adamit me c'duket) ka qene te zbuloje talentet. Oh, gjenite gjithmone kane dale zbuluar, here duke thirrur ne rruge "Eureka" si Arkimedi, e here duke nxjerre vetem gjuhen si Ajnshtajni.

----------


## Diabolis

Ding dong, ding dong
Zgjohu moj e mira Jonke,
Ora shtate po tregon
Per ne kopesht ty te fton.

Shkoi avioni ne Hong Kong
Dhe te solli ty nje konke
Qe di te rrije ne bisht
Me huncken si jelly fish.

Shkoi avioni ne Hong Kong
Dhe te solli ty nje konke
Si te ishte prej verteti
Me huncken si kandil deti.

----------

